# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Republican-led House Intelligence Committee debunks Benghazi "Scandal"

## 56ktarget

Which conspiracy theory will Obama haters come up with next?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...racy-theories/




> On July 31, when all eyes were focused on the Ted Cruz-stoked chaos unfolding in the House chamber over the border bill, the Republican-led House Intelligence Committee did something rather remarkable. It voted to declassify its Benghazi report. After two years of investigation, it found no evidence to buttress any of the conspiracy theories surrounding the Sept. 11, 2012, attack that killed Chris Stevens, the U.S. ambassador to Libya, and three other Americans.
> 
> We didn’t get this news from committee chairman Rep. Mike Rogers (R-Mich.). Nope. There was a story in the San Francisco Chronicle on Friday. A press release from Rep. Dutch Ruppersberger (D-Md.), the ranking Democrat on the committee, spelled out the details. The key information is below.
> 
> 
> This report shows that there was no intelligence failure surrounding the Benghazi attacks that killed Ambassador Chris Stevens and three other brave Americans. Our investigation found the Intelligence Community warned about an increased threat environment, but did not have specific tactical warning of an attack before it happened, … which is consistent with testimony that the attacks appeared to be opportunistic.  It also found that a mixed group of individuals including those associated with Al-Qaeda, Qadafi loyalists and other Libyan militias participated in the attack. Additionally, the report shows there was no “stand down order” given to American personnel attempting to offer assistance that evening, and no American was left behind.
> 
> 
> The report also shows that the process used to develop the talking points was flawed, but that the talking points reflected the conflicting intelligence assessments in the days immediately following the crisis. Finally, the report demonstrates that there was no illegal activity or illegal arms sales occurring at U.S. facilities in Benghazi. And there was absolutely no evidence, in documents or testimony, that the Intelligence Community’s assessments were politically motivated in any way.
> ...

----------


## 56ktarget

I guess the truth is too much to bare for Paulites?

----------


## pcosmar

> I guess the truth is too much to bare ?


You couldn't handle me Bare.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I guess the truth is too much to bare for Paulites?


The government investigates itself and finds itself blameless.

Imagine my shock...

----------


## RJB

> I guess the truth is too much to bare for Paulites?


Do you know who we are?  Seriously.  We're distrustful of both the democrats and republicans.

Bengahzi, whether real or blown out of proportion, is not the center of our focus as with Hannity and Limbaugh fans by any stretch of the imagination.

I think you know this.  Is 56,000 neg reps your target before the year is over, 56ktarget?

----------


## Antischism

Benghazi was always just a bunch of hot air to rile up the Republican base. It also diverted away from the real issue which is having U.S. bases in foreign countries in the first place.

----------


## muh_roads

This is stupid.  They blatantly tried to pin Benghazi outrage on a fake youtube video.  Doesn't anyone remember?

----------


## AuH20

No mention about the CIA weapons compound? Really? Does anyone believe this for a second? Why run all those polygraphs on the agents in the area? Do think we are dumb?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...-attacked.html




> *"Since January, some CIA operatives involved in the agency's missions in Libya, have been subjected to frequent, even monthly polygraph examinations, according to a source with deep inside knowledge of the agency's workings," CNN reported.*

----------


## 56ktarget

Yeah, I'm sure the Republicans falsified the report in order to protect Obama.

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah, I'm sure the Republicans falsified the report in order to protect Obama.


Protect Obama? Do think Obama is the only one on the CFR payroll? Every major political figure in both parties is working in concert with the CFR. Those weapons housed in Libya were shipped to Syria.

----------


## erowe1

What's your angle 56k? I thought you didn't like Republicans any more than the rest of us here do.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I believe the CIA was distributing weapons , and I doubt anyone in the house would be aware of that. I do not think most people are aware of how CIA field operations are run .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I guess the truth is too much to bare for Paulites?


It's _bear_, not _bare_.  Are you RPF member PRB, too?  I know you would not want to write too much as 56ktarget because you would not be able distinguish your writing style from PRB.  Remember that conversation we had, PRB?

I'm guessing that is why PRB makes long-winded posts, but 56ktarget makes one line posts.  Otherwise, your styles are the same.

----------


## Root

> The government investigates itself and finds itself blameless.
> 
> Imagine my shock...





> Do you know who we are?  Seriously.  We're distrustful of both the democrats and republicans.
> 
> Bengahzi, whether real or blown out of proportion, is not the center of our focus as with Hannity and Limbaugh fans by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> I think you know this.  Is 56,000 neg reps your target before the year is over, 56ktarget?





> Benghazi was always just a bunch of hot air to rile up the Republican base. *It also diverted away from the real issue which is having U.S. bases in foreign countries in the first place.*


Go Red Team!  Beat the Blue Team down!!

----------


## Cleaner44

> Yeah, I'm sure the Republicans falsified the report in order to protect Obama.





> This report shows that there was no intelligence failure surrounding the Benghazi attacks


I guess they are saying it was all massive incompetence.

I still find it odd that the politicians were pretending that it was a YouTube video that caused the attack.

----------


## acptulsa

> I guess the truth is too much to bare for Paulites?


We've bared more hidden truths than you could wrap your thick little head around in a billion years.  You're just mad because we expose your heroes' crimes as readily as your enemies' crimes.  But you're not really mad at us.  Subconsciously you've got just almost enough sense to be mad at your heroes for screwing you.




> It's _bear_, not _bare_.  Are you RPF member PRB, too?  I know you would not want to write too much as 56ktarget because you would not be able distinguish your writing style from PRB.  Remember that conversation we had, PRB?
> 
> I'm guessing that is why PRB makes long-winded posts, but 56ktarget makes one line posts.  Otherwise, your styles are the same.


Which one has a scrap of style?  Misspelled words and garbled syntax is considered 'style' these days?




> 'Misspell a word and people accuse you of being ignorant.  Misspell all of them and they call you a humorist.'--_Will Rogers_


Since neither makes a lick of sense and neither is funny, I guess the other explanation is the one...

----------


## Acala

> Benghazi was always just a bunch of hot air to rile up the Republican base. It also diverted away from the real issue which is having U.S. bases in foreign countries in the first place.


Exactly.  The OP seems to have confused us with the typical Fox News partisan zombie.  The Benghazi story in the news is a diversion.  The real question is what were we doing there and why.  Pretty good chance it was a center involved in "torturing some folks".  And most Democrats and Republicans thing that is just fine.  Including whoever the OP voted for in the last election.

Hey OP, just a reminder - it's still murder when a Democrat does it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Which one has a scrap of style?  Misspelled words and garbled syntax is considered 'style' these days?


Well, I meant elements of style, as in punctuation, grammar, syntax, etc.  You can often identify a person by the writing if they don't consciously change it.  

Neither one of those personas has any flair.  My old Buick LeSabre had more style than those clowns.

----------


## 56ktarget

> Exactly.  The OP seems to have confused us with the typical Fox News partisan zombie.  The Benghazi story in the news is a diversion.  The real question is what were we doing there and why.  Pretty good chance it was a center involved in "torturing some folks".  And most Democrats and Republicans thing that is just fine.  Including whoever the OP voted for in the last election.
> 
> Hey OP, just a reminder - it's still murder when a Democrat does it.


How convenient that you forgot Obama banned torture his first day in office.

----------


## RJB

> How convenient that you forgot Obama banned torture his first day in office.


Oh that's great news!  I bet he pulled us out of Afghanistan and Iraq, and wouldn't think of starting a war with Russia, Syria, or Iran...   It must be awesome in Fantasy Land.

----------


## fr33

Yeah Republicans and Democrats are going to bring a CIA mission out into the daylight.

----------

